

Infinite Grid of Resistors - poppingtonic
http://www.mathpages.com/home/kmath668/kmath668.htm

======
chris_wot
I remember a Google talk where Randall Munroe talked about working with his
Professor for hours on a solution to this problem.

~~~
berrypicker
It was this one, starts at around 15 minutes.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJOS0sV2a24](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJOS0sV2a24)

Very good talk overall.

------
agumonkey
The whole website
[http://www.mathpages.com/home/](http://www.mathpages.com/home/) feels like
euler project times itself

~~~
mathattack
Indeed. Just a few looks and I realized that I needed to stop until I get
home. I know I won't be getting much sleep tonight.

------
jvandonsel
I remember getting this as a homework problem in an undergraduate EE course.
(bastards!) Only years later did I find out how to actually solve it.

~~~
sbisker
Could be worse...I got this question on a mid-term in my Intro to Circuits
class. The mathy folk all thought the test was awesome, and the systemsy folk
all thought the professor was a jerk. :P

~~~
peterbotond
i had it as a homework in physics. and another similar of a cube with
capacitors at each edge.

------
judegomila
Luckily the grid tends to infinite resistance in the limit.

Also interesting ->

Infinite grid of capacitors (tends to 0 at infinity):

[http://arxiv.org/pdf/0905.0054.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/0905.0054.pdf)

Infinite sphere resistance (tends to infinity):

[http://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/48439/resistance-...](http://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/48439/resistance-
between-two-points-in-an-infinite-metal-sphere-cube)

